# how do you like your ocr composite?



## olds_cool (Feb 14, 2005)

i was kicking around a bike shop today, and sized up on an ocr composite frame. ive been wanting a custom lately, because i need a tall head tube and a short top tube fit, and there isn't much out there that fits me right. i'll be darned if the ocr didn't fit like a glove. almost matched my "racing" bike numbers but was just about right on with what i would change about the fit of my current bike. was going to go back to steel, but now...

so, what do you all think of the ride quality of the giant ocr composite? the only carbon i've ridden was a calfee, and it was smooth. we have really bad pavement where i live, and i was going back towards steel so i would stop getting hammered to pieces by alloy type materials. am i going to be dissappointed in the ride of the giant compared to a steel bike? i know that's subjective, but i would love to hear how you all are diggin' your ocr's. thanks.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*like mine fine*

I bought an OCR Comp2 about 3 months ago. Thus far, I have been very pleased with the ride. I made a few changes (Neuvation wheels, Ultegra brakes, new saddle and post, and a couple of others) and also stretched out the stem a bit. I actually found the stock position to be a bit too upright, so I went with a longer stem and a lower stack height. 
The frame climbs well, soaks up bumps, and is stiff at the b.b., despite my size (245lbs). All in all, I am very pleased with the bike.


----------



## Giant1 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Giant OCR C2*

I've had my OCR Composite2, Medium size, for about two months and really like way it handles and rides. It dampens vibration and shock very well, especially on rough surfaces. I've left it all stock so far and am not sure right now if I'd change a thing...time will tell. I test rode a ton of other bikes, carbon, aluminum, steel and combinations of all three, and nothing rode as well overall as the Giant, especially for the money. I would definitley give one a try.....if you can find one.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 14, 2005)

*thanks for the information.*

well, i bought the three instead. i was only wanting the frame set anyway since i just recently bought a carbon chorus drivetrain and an fsa crankset, and while i would rather have the blue, it wasn't worth the extra money for the paint since the 2 and 3 are the same frameset and i didn't need the parts. the shop gave me the ex-employee discount and i will be able to build my old frame up with the new parts and sell it to pay for most of the cost of the new frameset. when alls said and done, i'll have paid about half cost of just the frame for the frameset, headset, and carbon post and still have some parts left over that i don't need from the rebuild on the old bike. can't beat that i guess.

i'll ride it today when my front derailleur shows up on the brown truck. (thanks excell) can you believe that not one shop in town stocks a braze on 10speed campy front d? i guess it's a stretch to expect that from a small city in west virginia;-). one thing i noticed riding around the neighborhood, was that riding without hands wasn't happening. i guess i haven't gotten it balanced yet, or the long chainstays are messing with me. i'm sure that'll come when i dial it in. so far i'm psyched, and it sure looks nice and i even got the shop to trade me a set of red trimmed tires for a set of blue verdinsteens that i had (new) for my old bike so i won't be riding around with blue tires on a red and orange bike. that was rather cool of them. quite a jump going from wanting a steel custom to building up a carbon bike just cause it fit right.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*Enjoy!*

Have fun with the bike. I am sure you'll love it. Post some pics when you have a chance.


----------

